# 360 on its way to being banned in US



## prowler (May 23, 2012)

> Judge recommends US Xbox 360 ban
> 
> Courthouse News reports that Judge David Shaw said the International Trade Commission should use a cease and desist order to ban imports of the Xbox 360 Slim 4GB and 250GB models into the US because, in his view, they infringe on four patents owned by Motorola


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-05-23-judge-recommends-us-xbox-360-ban

nintendo & sony


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2012)

It'll probably get thrown out by some magical corporate loophole. I don't think Microsoft would give up that easily, even if the Xbox 360 is on the tail end of its lifespan.

But I already got a Xbox 360 so I don't give a shit, as long as they keep supporting it.


----------



## [M]artin (May 23, 2012)

Me:


----------



## raulpica (May 23, 2012)

Won't ever happen, just look at the Galaxy tab ban in Europe, it's something that lasts for something like a week max, then somehow magically finds its way out (lolbribes).


----------



## emigre (May 23, 2012)

I wonder how many people had an orgasm after reading the title.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (May 23, 2012)

That gif?  Well anyways this is interesting but really I doubt Micro$oft will let this one slide, they're going to inevitably find a way to get the potential cease and desist undone.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 23, 2012)

they've sold enough, they dont need to worry even. and by the time this is going to be truly passed, 720.


----------



## Gh0sti (May 23, 2012)

why do we care about this anyways?? 360 is dead


----------



## SifJar (May 23, 2012)

Won't actually happen. Even if it did, the 360 is already far too widely spread for it to actually be effective. Dozens of shops in every US city will have stock of 360s. They couldn't possibly pull every one. And then there's on line stores etc. At this point, the product is far too well established for it to be banned. Despite all this, it won't actually happen, because Microsoft is a huge corporation. They'll pay off Motorola or let Motorola use some of their patents or something. There are never any true consequences for large corporations in today's corrupt society. [/rant]


----------



## insidexdeath (May 23, 2012)

Gh0sti said:


> why do we care about this anyways?? 360 is dead



Dead? Do I need to mention the 360 exclusives being released this year?

The Xbox 360 is far from dead, it has at least this year and the next year in its life span.


----------



## DinohScene (May 23, 2012)

Lawsuits, lawsuits everywhere.

Inb4 Apple joins the party with their patents.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's not going to happen. This judge is crazy.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2012)

The 360 is _dying_ anyways, it's about time Microsoft came up with something new - perhaps this ludicrous judge will be a motor of progress seeing that next generation games somehow isn't. I mean, seriously - Skyrim shouldn't even work on this setup and somehow it does, kudos Bethesda.


----------



## Gahars (May 23, 2012)

I think the Judge just Red Ringed Microsoft's entire 360 division.

Anyway, I can't see this happening, or at least, lasting very long. Microsoft has a lot of clout and cash to throw around for appealing this decision.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 24, 2012)

Ah, screw it.

R.I.P XBOX 360


----------



## triassic911 (May 24, 2012)

lolwut?

Like others have said, I seriously doubt that it will be banned successfully. Despite it being at the end of it's life-span, it is far from dead. Games are still being released, right?


----------



## Lumstar (May 24, 2012)

Companies always rush to settle, not face their enemies in court.


----------



## godreborn (May 24, 2012)

something like this happened with the ps3 in europe.  it was a patent infringement by LG in which they were seeking a ban of ps3 imports.  it didn't last very long though.  ownership is obsolete for companies as well as customers.


----------



## Ultymoo (May 24, 2012)

I recommend a ban on air because it infringes on our ability to die from suffocation.

Seriously, what the fuck.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 24, 2012)

I see large out of courst settlements.

Stuff like this really needs to stop. If there's a bloody patent issue call it up when the product FIRST LAUNCHES! Not a year or so in when its made some money you can claim back! Its complete bullshit that companies can pull stunts like this.


----------



## RiderLeangle (May 24, 2012)

Does anyone not notice this is for the slim models... Technically if it gets banned they could just make the old ones again... so even if the slims really were banned it wouldn't mean the console is completely banned...

But more than likely it won't be banned, everyone else fielded that one... I'm not going to say it again


----------



## Fibrizo (May 24, 2012)

The 360 is already ban in Germany  cuz something related to this

in the end Obama will have the final say  and it could go either way and none will care.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 24, 2012)

I love that he says Nintendo and Sony can "Pick Up The Slack". This judge is the sillier than the Australian judge that suspended the OptusTVNow service, luckily this won't happen, and even if it does can't Microsoft put forth and appeal to the High Court (or whatever the US equivalent is). And what happens to the people that own the console already? No games, or new software?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (May 24, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> I love that he says Nintendo and Sony can "Pick Up The Slack".


They can. Not that the potential market change should have any effect on matters like these.



Zerosuit connor said:


> This judge is the sillier than the Australian judge that suspended the OptusTVNow service, luckily this won't happen, and even if it does can't Microsoft put forth and appeal to the High Court (or whatever the US equivalent is).


It might happen. If Microsoft are truly in the wrong here, it's reasonable that further sales of a product that is actively infringing on copyright should cease until the case is over.



Zerosuit connor said:


> And what happens to the people that own the console already? No games, or new software?


This isn't about the products associated with the 360, it's about copyright infringement with the actual 360 unit. Games will still come out. Why would publishers stop shipping units to the US because of a (certainly) temporary hardware ban? There are so many owners of the 360 already. Not to mention that the internet and other means will still exist for customers that want an xBox.

You may remember the Galaxy Tab 10.1 being locked from sale in Australia by Apple. It was still incredibly easy to purchase one. Hell, even when it was banned, it was still cheaper than the eventual Australian price.




Jamstruth said:


> I see large out of courst settlements.
> 
> Stuff like this really needs to stop. If there's a bloody patent issue call it up when the product FIRST LAUNCHES! Not a year or so in when its made some money you can claim back! Its complete bullshit that companies can pull stunts like this.


But they'll get a larger settlement if they manage/threaten to pull an already developed, manufactured, and marketed product. It's just business.
Besides, Microsoft should have been more careful.



triassic911 said:


> Like others have said, I seriously doubt that it will be banned successfully.


Motorola don't want it to be banned. They want to make Microsoft sweat and settle for a high sum.
What would Motorola have to gain from banning the xBox? Nothing but PR damage, and money.
What would Motorola have to gain from recieving a settlement, and not banning the xBox? Money, and no PR damage (as most people will just look at this as a boring copyright court case with a retarded judge that didn't get his way. Oh, and that time that a consoles fate was potentially in the hands of the president.).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 24, 2012)

My god... More retardation..


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> in the end Obama will have the final say  and it could go either way and none will care.



You... you know it doesn't work like that in any way, shape, or form, right?


----------



## Fibrizo (May 24, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > in the end Obama will have the final say  and it could go either way and none will care.
> ...



What do you mean ? the Obama thing ? cuz he does have the final say go look it up


----------



## triassic911 (May 24, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Fibrizo said:
> ...


The president might as well be a public figure.


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Fibrizo said:
> ...









...Have you looked it up yourself?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 24, 2012)

prowler said:


> ban imports of the Xbox 360 Slim 4GB and 250GB models into the US



Guys, I think it's just going toward buying consoles from other regions and having them shipped to the US so you can play your Japanese/European games.


----------



## air2004 (May 24, 2012)

Xbox should do a partial un-ban for consoles. If they did it could or maybe would bring them in more revenue


----------



## Rasas (May 24, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Xbox should do a partial un-ban for consoles. If they did it could or maybe would bring them in more revenue


Probably wouldn't be much or any revenue increase since they most likely a bought a new console or stopped playing.

Honestly they didn't settle in Germany so this might turn out badly but it is going to be decided in August.
Microsoft Entertainment and Devices Division has lost so much money that even with the profits that came in during 2008-present haven't been enough to cover it. Windows phones only have like 2% of the marketshare and I doubt it will improve even with Nokia helping them. Honestly just like their DVRs maybe it is time they kill some ideas. Windows Phone being one of them and X-Box being the other if the next gen system they make fails to turn profit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 24, 2012)

mic will just end up paying off the judge -end-


----------



## FireGrey (May 24, 2012)

banning a product that makes millions a year?
yeah good luck with that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 24, 2012)

emigre said:


> I wonder how many people had an orgasm after reading the title.



So far everybody in this thread o.0

Anyways, this doesn't affect me. I'm in Canada so eh, I still wanna buy one again.


----------



## godreborn (May 24, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > ban imports of the Xbox 360 Slim 4GB and 250GB models into the US
> ...



I don't think so.  most of the US systems (all three of them) r made out of country to save on costs.  if it were what u suggest, it's like microsoft of america would be the one seeking the ban.


----------



## HamburgerBandit (May 24, 2012)

I hope it gets banned just so they'll release the 720 sooner


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 24, 2012)

I can honestly say I don't give a damn about 360 being banned or not. The console never interested me and never had any originality, it's just a plethora of FPS games and 3rd party shovelware. I never had an interest in the original XBOX either and I shouldn't think the next one will impress anything upon me. Any of the good games are either on PS3 (which I also don't really care for) or PC, which looks 10 times better than the 360 anyway.


----------



## godreborn (May 24, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> I can honestly say I don't give a damn about 360 being banned or not. The console never interested me and never had any originality, it's just a plethora of FPS games and 3rd party shovelware. I never had an interest in the original XBOX either and I shouldn't think the next one will impress anything upon me. Any of the good games are either on PS3 (which I also don't really care for) or PC, which looks 10 times better than the 360 anyway.



xbox 360 = ps3.  most exclusives for either system r just plain terrible, and I'm not talking about gears or uncharted.  there r a lot of terrible games exclusive to each system that most people don't even realize exist.  even though I'm a console gamer, I'd agree that pc gaming is better.  anyone who says otherwise is delusional considering both systems r very outdated by comparison (imagine how a 6-year old pc would run today).


----------



## Lumstar (May 24, 2012)

why isn't this applied to the 360 320GB?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 24, 2012)

godreborn said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...


Ah. I wasn't aware of that.

So when the Xbox 360 is banned, we'll need another console to fill the hole in our souls that requires good games...I guess we could all try that nD crap that the Bob's Game creator is supposedly making...?


----------



## godreborn (May 24, 2012)

the case will either be thrown out or the ban won't last very long.  however, patent infringement is somewhat of a slippery slop.  it is the reason for the ps3 not having dual-shock at the beginning of its lifespan.  Sony claimed dual-shock was last gen to the public, but in reality it wasn't part of the original ps3 controller due to patent infringement.  I think the patent ended in 2007 or 2008, and within months, dual shock 3 was born.  so, sometimes u never know.  though, it's likely this ban will never happen.


----------



## Rydian (May 24, 2012)

Most electronics you use are made out-of-country.
I'd say easily 90%+ of anything technical you touch daily.
China, Taiwan, and Japan being the big three IIRC.


----------



## godreborn (May 24, 2012)

that is true. 80% of hdd's r made in taiwan.  flooding in taiwan is the reason for increased hdd prices across the board.  that is actually one of the reasons sony claims to have lost money.  they couldn't increase the price of the ps3 even though hdd prices went through the roof.


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2012)

> "Unlike judges at courts, ITC judges don't make the decisions: they merely recommend them. Their recommendations are very frequently not adopted by the Commission, the six-member decision-making body at the top of the ITC. Not only does the Commission overrule those judges with respect to the actual violations but the Commission also has the final say on remedies.
> 
> What's more likely to happen is that a federal court in Microsoft's home state of Washington will set the terms of a license agreement that Motorola and Microsoft will have to enter into. As a result, Microsoft will be licensed and the Xbox won't be an infringing product.



http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2012-05-23-itc-commission-unlikely-to-enforce-us-360-ban


----------



## SifJar (May 24, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Fibrizo said:
> ...


The decision is made by the ITC (whatever they are  ), it is then sent to Obama who has 60 days to *review* it. I personally doubt Obama will look anywhere near the case. Most likely one of his advisers will have a glance, say whatever they sent is fine and approve it. Obama won't have any real input in this case, I am fairly sure.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (May 24, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> banning a product that makes millions a year?
> yeah good luck with that.


Wait, so creating a product that infringes on copyright (or breaks any law) and is very successful, makes it unbannable?
*gasps* The possibilities...


----------



## FireGrey (May 24, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > banning a product that makes millions a year?
> ...


why you been gone for so long


----------



## Deleted-188346 (May 24, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


There weren't enough posts that would satisfy my urge to criticise or be negative. 
You should be honoured that I chose your post to reply negatively to!


----------



## nIxx (May 24, 2012)

As usual people are overracting anyway

http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/24/microsoft-motorola-sms-patent-germany/

Problem solved


----------



## Satangel (May 24, 2012)

Never going to happen, NEVER. Microsoft would be crazy to let this happen to their biggest (?) market out there.


----------



## Sheimi (May 24, 2012)

> *International Trade commission should use a cease and desist order to BAN IMPORTS of the Xbox 360 Slim 4GB and 250GB models into the US*


Did anyone see this line?


----------



## SifJar (May 24, 2012)

Sheimi said:


> > *International Trade commission should use a cease and desist order to BAN IMPORTS of the Xbox 360 Slim 4GB and 250GB models into the US*
> 
> 
> Did anyone see this line?


Every 360 sold in the US is imported. 360s are not manufactured in the US, so they _have_ to be imported. It doesn't just mean a person importing a Japanese 360 or something, it also means stores importing US 360s, I'm fairly sure.


----------



## FireGrey (May 25, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Puppy_Washer said:
> ...


yes i am honoured


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It'll probably get thrown out by some magical corporate loophole.



By corporate loophole you mean a massive bribe to the judge right? Copyright infringement is a law that needs to be upheld but it's irrevelant for something that is pretty much dead and not selling very well anymore. Microsoft somehow thinks Halo 4 will resussitate the 360's sales but in reality it won't, what's on shelves will rot until the next console comes out.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 25, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Sheimi said:
> 
> 
> > > *International Trade commission should use a cease and desist order to BAN IMPORTS of the Xbox 360 Slim 4GB and 250GB models into the US*
> ...



Yes. There are 4 companies involved with the manufacturing process of the 360. Two are from Taiwan, those being Foxconn and Wistron, while Flextronics is from Singapore. Celestica is a partner of IBM and is based out of Toronto, Canada, I believe they are the ones involved in the CPU for the 360 since it's running an IBM processor.

It should also be noted that the processor is PowerPC, which Apple, IBM and Motorola also have a stake in their history as a partnership project over the years.


----------



## DigiTak (May 26, 2012)

Wow this is awesome. No more fps whores going around saying and I really mean this:


> OMG FUQING GAWD *BAWWW* NEW HALO 4 CUMMING OUT SOONZ
> 
> OERGM COD BLACK OPS 63 FTW STFU HALO BUTTNORD
> GOOOOO NO HALO BESTIENWEN
> ...


Not even kidding, this happens to about 99999.999999% to each fat lazy american loser each minute.


----------



## Carnivean (May 26, 2012)

DigiTak said:


> Wow this is awesome. No more fps whores going around saying and I really mean this:
> 
> 
> > OMG FUQING GAWD *BAWWW* NEW HALO 4 CUMMING OUT SOONZ
> ...



The irony is that you are just as obnoxious as they are.


----------



## Rasas (May 26, 2012)

Carnivean said:


> DigiTak said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this is awesome. No more fps whores going around saying and I really mean this:
> ...


First a reasonable person who knows about X-Box live knows it costs less then that a month. Plus even if the X-Box dies that won't mean the end of the FPS whores. It just means they will go to the PS3, PC, Wii U or stop playing all together which I doubt. They will most likely go to the PS3. I know you didn't say the quote but a reasonable person would try to research a little before jumping to a conclusion.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 26, 2012)

DigiTak said:


> Wow this is awesome. No more fps whores going around saying and I really mean this:
> 
> 
> > OMG FUQING GAWD *BAWWW* NEW HALO 4 CUMMING OUT SOONZ
> ...


Because all FPS whores are like that.
Seriously, they'll all just move on to the PS3.
And that's pretty shit when you say that American comment.


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2012)

DigiTak said:


> Wow this is awesome. No more fps whores going around saying and I really mean this:
> 
> 
> > OMG FUQING GAWD *BAWWW* NEW HALO 4 CUMMING OUT SOONZ
> ...



Ha, you totally just owned that straw man you made up! If he wasn't a figment of your imagination, that so would've shown him!


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> DigiTak said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this is awesome. No more fps whores going around saying and I really mean this:
> ...


Well, I think that out of the three systems, Xbox fanboys are the most deluded.  Seriously, find one and try to get them to buy another system and then awe (and promptly break out laughing hysterically) when you hear the crappy illogical reason they give as to why the Xbox is the best system this generation.  It's pretty funny,  I doubt they'd just move to the PS3, they'd probably baw and petition first.

Also, I'd say he's pretty much right, most FPS whores gamers are like that.  Nothing against FPS themselves (excluding several of them), just the fans.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Well, I think that out of the three systems, Xbox fanboys are the most deluded.  Seriously, find one and try to get them to buy another system and then awe (and promptly break out laughing hysterically) when you hear the crappy illogical reason they give as to why the Xbox is the best system this generation.  It's pretty funny,  I doubt they'd just move to the PS3, they'd probably baw and petition first.
> 
> Also, I'd say he's pretty much right, most FPS whores gamers are like that.  Nothing against FPS themselves (excluding several of them), just the fans.



You really think "Xbox fanboys" are the most deluded? Are you serious? You've been on GBAtemp for about three years and you've come to this conclusion? I'm sorry but I think Nintendo fanboys take the cake there, trying to say the Wii is the best console when it lacks absolutely everything. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy my Wii, but I probably have touched it twice since

Considering the Xbox 360 doesn't have shit on the PS3 in terms of FPS games, I never got the whole "Xbox 360 = FPS" thing. I mean, exclusively, it has like... Halo. The PS3 has both Killzone and Resistance. Two Killzone games and three Resistance games compared to two wholly original Halo games (3 and Reach) and two "half-Halo" games (Halo ODST is just Halo 3 with a new single player and Halo: CE Anniversary is just Halo Reach with Halo one single player/maps). Then there's Halo 4 but who gives a shit.

I consider the Xbox 360 to be a great console this generation, and not because of library. It's the best multimedia console this generation and I'm not an absolute tard who cries when, god forbid, a console has features that aren't gaming. I can hook up tons of different services to it. I use it for Netflix, On Demand, and Youtube browsing myself. But there's so much more you can do with it. Hook it up to your Windows PC and you can stream images, video, and music. That itself is pretty fucking awesome. There's also a variety of services I personally don't use but they're available (Hulu Plus, MLB.tv, etc). Also the games are quite awesome.

Yeah, it's not perfect. Yeah, you have to pay for the online and yeah, they stick ads with you, but overall I don't feel any regret over paying for a Xbox 360, paying for Xbox Live, and I'm never quite disappointed with my experience.

Also, FPS games have been better this generation than anywhere else, true story. If you really think CoD and Battlefield make up "FPS games" then you're an absolute retard.


----------



## FireGrey (May 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think that out of the three systems, Xbox fanboys are the most deluded.  Seriously, find one and try to get them to buy another system and then awe (and promptly break out laughing hysterically) when you hear the crappy illogical reason they give as to why the Xbox is the best system this generation.  It's pretty funny,  I doubt they'd just move to the PS3, they'd probably baw and petition first.
> ...


Wow...
The Wii may lack power and online, but the gameplay and music once you look past the obsolete storylines (although some are good such as zelda).
I deny with your denial.


----------



## emigre (May 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Wow...
> The Wii may lack power and online, but the gameplay and *music* once you look past the obsolete storylines (although some are good such as zelda).
> I deny with your denial.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-E_0uhPzaE

Banging tune, Bruv.


----------



## Shoat (May 26, 2012)

This might have been a big deal if it happened at the beginning of the thing's lifespan instead of the end.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Wow...
> The Wii may lack power and online, but the gameplay and music once you look past the obsolete storylines (although some are good such as zelda).
> I deny with your denial.



It has some terribly limited library, shit online, shit features, shit graphics (sorry if I like my games looking modern), and the weakest storyline based games of this generation (Zelda has absolutely no good storyline).

Like here's a few examples...
RPGs for the Wii? Well there's like... Xenoblade and The Last Story and some other kinda shitty ones or ones that aren't localized. RPGs for the Xbox 360? Lost Odyssey, Final Fantasy XIII, Mass Effect (as a series), Fallout (3 and New Vegas), The Elder Scrolls (Oblivion and Skyrim), and some other less notable ones.
Fighting games for the Wii? Well there's like... Tatsunoko vs. Capcom and, if you want to really consider it a "fighter", SSBB. Fighting games for the Xbox 360? SSFIV AE, BlazBlue, UMvC3, Tekken 6 (right?), Soul Calibur IV and V, not to mention all the XBLA versions of older fighters (Street Fighter II and III, MvC2, Soul Calibur, etc).
FPS games for the Wii? Well there's like... Goldeneye 007, The Conduit, CoD (as a series), and I'll be nice and throw you Metroid Prime 3. FPS games for the Xbox 360? Better version of Goldeneye 007, Halo (which is better than The Conduit), better versions of CoD, Borderlands, The Orange Box, Battlefield (both Bad Company as a series, BF3, and 1942), Bioshock, etc.
Open world games for the Wii? There's like... The Godfather: Blackhand Edition. Open world games for the Xbox 360? GTA IV, Saint's Row (from the first game to The Third), Red Dead Redemption, Just Cause 2, etc.
Only thing the Wii has a lot of (more so than its competition) is like platformers.

And music? I don't even want to get into this since the argument will be "BUT IT'S NINTENDO MUSIC SO IT'S SO GOOD AND RETRO".

But anyway, I'm derailing this thread, I'll stop now.


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2012)

personally, I think sony fanboys r the worst.  sony has proven itself multiple times over the past several years to be negligent, incompetent, and largely anti-consumer.  personally, I wouldn't buy a product from a company that treats its customers like total dirt.  sony has a history of betraying customers and then asking for forgiveness afterwards.  I wouldn't trust a company like that, and it's sad that anybody does.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

godreborn said:


> personally, I think sony fanboys r the worst.  sony has proven itself multiple times over the past several years to be negligent, incompetent, and largely anti-consumer.  personally, I wouldn't buy a product from a company that treats its customers like total dirt.  sony has a history of betraying customers and then asking for forgiveness afterwards.  I wouldn't trust a company like that, and it's sad that anybody does.



Enjoying a companies product has nothing to do with enjoying their policies. I don't like everything Sony does but I buy their products because I like them. In the end I'm not sacrificing morals that count, it's just video games.


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2012)

I think there r a lot of great games on the ps3, but I refuse to support a company that goes out of its way to screw over customers.  with microsoft, it's obvious ur being screwed; with sony, ur going to be screwed as well, but u never know how or when.  it's essentially going with the devil u know sort of thing for me.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43uLJLvOrPc


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

godreborn said:


> I think there r a lot of great games on the ps3, but I refuse to support a company that goes out of its way to screw over customers.  with microsoft, it's obvious ur being screwed; with sony, ur going to be screwed as well, but u never know how or when.  it's essentially going with the devil u know sort of thing for me.



But it's just games. I don't feel "screwed" getting a Xbox 360. I don't feel "screwed" getting a Vita (I don't have a PS3). It's not like I'm voting for the president here, I buy games and consoles because I want to play games and consoles. I mean people never get so heated about like any other hobby for Christ's sake.

Like I love Magic the Gathering and I realize that some newer cards, despite costing only a couple cents to make, can cost upwards of $30+ on the card market, despite the card just being a piece of paper with an image on it basically. But people don't complain about $4 on a booster pack of 15 cards that probably costs a couple cents to produce. Yeah, we're obviously being "screwed" but it's a fucking hobby. I'm not selling my soul or my civil rights for it.


----------



## emigre (May 26, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=43uLJLvOrPc



We're talking about music! Take your dancing somewhere else!


----------



## FireGrey (May 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...
> ...


wait... you are agreeing with me yet acting like you are disagreeing...
my point is teh gameplays are the best.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> wait... you are agreeing with me yet acting like you are disagreeing...
> my point is teh gameplays are the best.



No, I was completely disagreeing with you.

My point was to show a ton of superior games on the Xbox 360 over the Wii.


----------



## FireGrey (May 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > wait... you are agreeing with me yet acting like you are disagreeing...
> ...


you wrote what i wrote but negatively and bashy.


----------



## Centrix (May 26, 2012)

prowler said:


> > Judge recommends US Xbox 360 ban
> >
> > Courthouse News reports that Judge David Shaw said the International Trade Commission should use a cease and desist order to ban imports of the Xbox 360 Slim 4GB and 250GB models into the US because, in his view, they infringe on four patents owned by Motorola
> 
> ...




WOW something just seems off to me about this article, I mean really how does Motorola have anything to do with the 360 where talking to different industry's here! right?


----------



## prowler (May 26, 2012)

Centrix said:


> WOW something just seems off to me about this article, I mean really how does Motorola have anything to do with the 360 where talking to different industry's here! right?


If you actually read the article. it said the patent is about video decoding.


----------



## SifJar (May 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> wait... you are agreeing with me yet acting like you are disagreeing...
> my point is teh gameplays are the best.


He didn't agree with you at all. He pointed out that in each genre (except platforming) there are more games on 360 than Wii, and the 360 games are "better" (opinion, but they are often undeniably higher quality at the very least).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...



Did you mean to put part of what's in the quotes in your main text? Just kinda confused there.

But your point seemed to be that the Wii had better games but I was saying that it doesn't. Unless I misinterpreted, although I think your original sentence was missing an adjective ("but the gameplay and music once you look past the obsolete storylines"?).


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2012)

a company, any company, that believes it's above its customers deserves to be taken out.  I find it laughable that many gamers seem to think that if sony were eliminated all of their favorite franchises would be as well.  I suppose final fantasy 1 through 6 never existed based on that logic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

godreborn said:


> a company, any company, that believes it's above its customers deserves to be taken out.  I find it laughable that many gamers seem to think that if sony were eliminated all of their favorite franchises would be as well.  I suppose final fantasy 1 through 6 never existed based on that logic.



You do realize that like every company believes it's "above its customers" and just takes advantage of them? You think the guys at Nintendo are focused on spreading sunshine and happiness? No, they want to make money. Most every company does. Like the only company that actually gives a shit about its consumers, off the top of my head, are like Valve. Companies aren't in the business to be good guys, they're in it to make money.


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2012)

except that sony goes out of its way to do this.  the fact that many of their **** ups have made their way into the news is proof of this.  if it were an everyday thing, they wouldn't report it.


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2012)

Fanboys, by definition, are deluded in their obsessive attachment to a certain brand, company, etc. One set isn't better than any other; they are all awful.

It's like trying to argue that some cancers are good while others are bad. It's cancer; it is all bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

godreborn said:


> except that sony goes out of its way to do this.  the fact that many of their **** ups have made their way into the news is proof of this.  if it were an everyday thing, they wouldn't report it.



No company "goes out of its way to do this". It's basically every companies goal. If they can create loyal consumers who will buy their products without thinking twice then they've done what they sought to do. I'm not saying Sony is a good company in terms of the PR aspect, but almost no company is. My point is that it's unfair to say Sony is some evil tyrannical company who simply plays their consumers like a piano when pretty much all their competition does the same. Do you think their competition sits in their offices and goes "How can we give flowers and happiness to our consumers?" or "How can we make the most money?"


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think that out of the three systems, Xbox fanboys are the most deluded.  Seriously, find one and try to get them to buy another system and then awe (and promptly break out laughing hysterically) when you hear the crappy illogical reason they give as to why the Xbox is the best system this generation.  It's pretty funny,  I doubt they'd just move to the PS3, they'd probably baw and petition first.
> ...


I never said that any of it, really.  It's not because of the FPS, as when I referred to those I was referring to FPS whores specifically.  Though there are a large amount of FPS gamers on the Xbox, the most gamers this generation, so it only makes sense that it would be synonymous with the system that has them, even if it doesn't deserve.  I personally feel that the 360's Live basically killed the system for me, I seriously hate it.  In fact, many owners (depending on their age) don't pay for Xbox Live because they have someone else doing it for them.  Not to mention that most of the services are Gold only, which really turned me off.  Now, it'd be one thing if there were a lot of games on the 360 that I own and personally play online a lot, but I'm the type of gamer that also looks for a good story in a game.  That said, there have been instances where decided not to buy a game do to it's Live-centric nature.

As for the FPS library, yeah, I've played other FPS on the system, a bunch of others.  They certainly weren't bad, but Halo was pretty much the only one I enjoyed so much that I would buy IIRC.  Really, if one wants to play a good FPS they should just get a computer, that's where the majority of them are and that's really where the best ones are, barring Halo, Resistance, and Killzone (to name a few). I felt it had a OK overall exclusive library as well (when we talk retail, not digital), generally I'll get non-exclusives on the PC before I get them on the 360, and I'll consider getting them on the PS3 in that time between.  It's really because of this that I use my Wii and PC the most this generation (the only reason I don't play the PS3 all too much is because I don't have many games for it); both have a solid library and free online, and really you would be able to play more games overall if you just got both than if you bought the PC and any other combination, so I'd say that the 360 is a viable option if you have a crappy PC and no Wii/PS3, otherwise I think you're missing out.

Now yes, the Xbox can act as a Multimedia device, I'll give it that.  After all, that's how I play my videos and movies (though Netflix requires both gold and a subscription), though if it can't play the correct formats and I don't feel like fiddling with Windows Media Center, I'll just bring my PC over to my TV and use that.

The thing is, admittedly, I didn't use my Wii that much in the years back because, honestly, I thought it had a crap library, too.  It's weaker than the other systems, and it can't watch videos, and when it does Netflix it can't play anything above 480.  More on 480, it can't play any games on a resolution higher than that, so the games just look okay at best compared to the other systems.  Then I hacked it.  Disregarding homebrew, it gave me was what really made me change my opinion of the Wii.That gave me the ability to really try the games that I couldn't before without having to but them (since the Wii doesn't do digital demos).  Off the bat, I can name at least 50 good games for the Wii, not to mention the hundreds of great VC games and the good Wiiware games.  So I'd definitely be lying if I said the Wii had a weak library.

So yeah, while I don't like fanboys overall, I think that Xbox fanboys are the most deluded, though they are probably equally as deluded as Wii fanboys depending on a few things.  Though I don't see why it matters, there's no such thing as a good fanboy.  Ever.  Of course, this matters even less because it's veering off-topic, which is completely my fault for going along with the previous comments about fanboyism.  It is all based on subjectivity, after all, it's not like anyone's views are going to be drastically changed by any of this, and plus it falls under the major risk of becoming circular, given the subject matter.


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2012)

well, when some people, including ex-sony president Howard Stinger, say database leaks happen all the time, and u (Sony) have amounted to the fourth largest in world history.  that's saying quite a bit--especially if it's so common.  besides, what other company creates proprietary formats over and over again?  that tells the consumer: we care a lot about our protection a lot and to show our gratitude for u as a consumer we'll pass the cost on to u.  that is y the vita is already a colossal failure.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

godreborn said:


> That is y the vita is already a colossal failure.


...That's the funniest thing I've heard all day.  Granted, I only recently woke up, but that's pretty hilarious.


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> > That is y the vita is already a colossal failure.
> ...



I'm not sure if that's an insult or in agreement.  even if the ps vita were to come down in price, consumers would still have to factor in the required memory card.  hell, the 3ds uses an sd card and even comes with one.  does the ps vita come with a memory card?  hell no.  I wonder how many people bought the ps vita without a memory stick only to come home and realize they couldn't play any games without it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

godreborn said:


> besides, what other company creates proprietary formats over and over again?  that tells the consumer: we care a lot about our protection a lot and to show our gratitude for u as a consumer we'll pass the cost on to u.  that is y the vita is already a colossal failure.



Every company uses proprietary media. Only recently did companies start not using their own formats or use broader formats. Is your Gamecube memory card compatible with your PS2 memory card? How many other pieces of technology used NES, SNES, or N64 cartridges? How about those DS and 3DS carts? "Proprietary media" doesn't just mean SD cards and such.

Also it's funny that you think proprietary media made the Vita a "colossal failure". I mean I had to spend a whole $12 on a memory card that will most likely keep all my save data for the rest of the console's life time! My god the horror! The system is dead, someone cash in the life insurance and read the will!

EDIT: And Sony probably used expensive proprietary media for the Vita to make a better profit. You really think each Vita sold is bringing in big bucks for Sony? With the technology, oh god no. I know the system isn't selling on the loss but it's certainly not raking in dough on console sales. Memory cards and such do bring in larger profit though. And I paid about $350 for my Vita purchase, including the WiFI system model, a 4GB memory card, Uncharted: GA (about $40 used), and Dynasty Warriors Next (about $40 new). it certainly didn't kill my purchase and most of the arguments I see against not purchasing a Vita are "I'm not thrilled with the games at the moment" not "OMG I HAVE TO PAY $20 FOR A MEMORY CARD".


----------



## RoMee (May 26, 2012)

> You really think "Xbox fanboys" are the most deluded? Are you serious? You've been on GBAtemp for about three years and you've come to this conclusion? I'm sorry but I think Nintendo fanboys take the cake there, trying to say the Wii is the best console when it lacks absolutely everything. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy my Wii, but I probably have touched it twice since



I use to think apple fanboys was mentally retarded than I come to gbatemp, and the nintendofanboys here change my mind instantly. 

Thanks to ignorant comments like this.



> well, when some people, including ex-sony president Howard Stinger, say database leaks happen all the time, and u (Sony) have amounted to the fourth largest in world history. that's saying quite a bit--especially if it's so common. besides, what other company creates proprietary formats over and over again? that tells the consumer: we care a lot about our protection a lot and to show our gratitude for u as a consumer we'll pass the cost on to u. that is y the vita is already a colossal failure.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

godreborn said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > godreborn said:
> ...


Nah, I was disagreeing.  It was hilarious because of how much I disagree with it.  Sure, it's not selling amazingly, but that doesn't make it a failure, nor do I see it becoming one.  It boasts to much and has such a promising future that it would be a mistake to call it a failure.  I'm sure E3 will definitely drive up sales, and even if it doesn't, they will continue to grow as they have been.




RoMee said:


> > You really think "Xbox fanboys" are the most deluded? Are you serious? You've been on GBAtemp for about three years and you've come to this conclusion? I'm sorry but I think Nintendo fanboys take the cake there, trying to say the Wii is the best console when it lacks absolutely everything. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy my Wii, but I probably have touched it twice since
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, GBAtemp is slowly re-melding my opinion about that, I'd forgotten what they were like from being away from GBAtemp.  Generally I meet 360 fanboys in real life, so they're really starting to balance out.


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2012)

that's not the same thing.  that's like comparing ps3 discs to xbox 360 discs.  who uses memory sticks aside from sony?  I know for sure they're used with both sony cameras and the psp.  what a waste of R and D.  that is y sony has lost so much money.  they waste their time creating formats that don't need to exist.  as I said, the 3ds uses an sd card.  sony's belief that another format was needed is just plain stupidity.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

godreborn said:


> *that's not the same thing.  that's like comparing ps3 discs to xbox 360 discs.  who uses memory sticks aside from sony?*  I know for sure they're used with both sony cameras and the psp.  what a waste of R and D.  that is y sony has lost so much money.  they waste their time creating formats that don't need to exist.  as I said, the 3ds uses an sd card.  sony's belief that another format was needed is just plain stupidity.


Um...aren't you the one that just compared the SD to a memory stick?


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...



I'm not saying the ps vita is a bad device, but rather it's a misguided one.  if I want a gaming machine, I want it to be a gaming machine.  sony's touting of other features is nothing aside from suggesting gaming is merely an afterthought.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

godreborn said:


> I'm not saying the ps vita is a bad device, but rather it's a misguided one.  if I want a gaming machine, I want it to be a gaming machine.  sony's touting of other features is nothing aside from suggesting gaming is merely an afterthought f.


Regardless of how good or bad you think the system is, it's not a failure.  It's dependent on sales, and it's not so down-in-the-dumps that it should be considered one.


----------



## RoMee (May 26, 2012)

godreborn said:


> except that sd cards and memory stick r meant to be used with multiple devices.  ps2 memory cards r meant to be used with the ps2.  how could that be hard to understand?



So you're saying the PS Vita is a failure because their memory card can't be used in other device?

lol 

ps2 memory cards r meant to be used with the ps2
ps vita memory cards r meant to be used with the ps vita

how could that be hard to understand?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

Oh god I have derailed this thread so badly that I feel bad.

Let's try to not do what I did and get back on topic.


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2012)

I'm just saying that sony is largely the reason y the gaming industry is dying.  they waste money in areas where it doesn't need to be wasted.  gaming today is far different from gaming during the ps2 era.  there is significantly more competition.  how and where people play games has also changed.  sony has failed to see this.  that is the reason they r in last place.  they lack innovation and creativity opting for shear power.  the later course is far more expensive than the former.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Though I do wonder how likely this is of happening.  I mean, I hold a lot of apathy for the 360, but this is a little extreme.  I think there should be some other way of dealing with it than an outright ban from their home country and what is probably their largest consumer.


----------



## emigre (May 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Though I do wonder how likely this is of happening.  I mean,* I hold a lot of apathy for the 360*, but this is a little extreme.  I think there should be some other way of dealing with it than an outright ban from their home country and what is probably their largest consumer.




Did the 360 maim you and than [censored] and murder your family in front of you?


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Though I do wonder how likely this is of happening.  I mean,* I hold a lot of apathy for the 360*, but this is a little extreme.  I think there should be some other way of dealing with it than an outright ban from their home country and what is probably their largest consumer.
> ...


Trust me, what it did was much worse; let's not go into details.


----------



## Rydian (May 26, 2012)

... aren't you guys a little old to be playing the "my girlfriend's hotter than yours" game?


----------



## tbgtbg (May 26, 2012)

Yet more evidence that the patent system is terribly broken and needs to be scrapped and rebuilt from the ground up.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 26, 2012)

Awesome. Can't wait for this.


----------



## Janthran (May 26, 2012)

"Microsoft argued the ban would not serve the public interest because it would leave consumers with only two home console options: the PlayStation 3 and the Nintendo Wii."​
Annnnd.. The problem is..?​


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Annnnd.. The problem is..?​



OH HO HO YOU'RE SO WITTY.

Seriously why would any of you actually want the Xbox 360 to "die"? Competition breeds higher quality. So even if you're not a Xbox 360 devout, the pressure it puts on the market requires games and systems to be better.


----------



## Rydian (May 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Seriously why would any of you actually want the Xbox 360 to "die"?


Console racism.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously why would any of you actually want the Xbox 360 to "die"?
> ...


Consolism.


----------



## Rydian (May 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


What?  Didn't you read the thread?  It's obvious that console users are a race.  360 users are 99.99999% FPS users (there is some crossbreeding at times, thus the slight deviance), PS3 users are JRPG fans, and Wii users are little kids.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

Rydian said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said:
> ...


Ah, right.  I guess that means that otaku and five year olds are all ganging up on the Xbox.  Dang console racism.


----------



## emigre (May 26, 2012)

What's with the desire for console genocide? I know genocide can work as a form of ethnic conflict (McGarry and O'Leary) but what about some good old consocialism?


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


I have and regularly play all three of them, what does that make me? (A Little kid that likes JRPGFPS?)


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> What's with the desire for console genocide? I know genocide can work as a form of ethnic conflict (McGarry and O'Leary) but what about some good old consocialism?


That would lead to the rise of mobile gaming, and I don't think we want that.  I don't, at least.


----------



## emigre (May 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> That would lead to the rise of mobile gaming, and I don't think we want that.  I don't, at least.



No. It would ensure the representation of the different groups in a enforced power sharing executive.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > That would lead to the rise of mobile gaming, and I don't think we want that.  I don't, at least.
> ...


Oh, I thought you meant we should go through with console genocide.  In that case, consocialism would be interesting.


----------



## Janthran (May 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Annnnd.. The problem is..?​
> ...


I just never liked the 360. Meh.


----------



## Rydian (May 27, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> I have and regularly play all three of them, what does that make me? (A Little kid that likes JRPGFPS?)


Well you're in luck, since I've heard that half-sayins can go super with less training.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 27, 2012)

Severe deviation from topic detected. 
Assuming direct control.


----------



## Janthran (May 27, 2012)

It just seems silly that Microsoft would bother to point out that those are the only home console options.
That's not really a reason for theirs to be discontinued, it just sounds like MS is being jealous of others who aren't having these problems.


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2012)

Janthran said:


> It just seems silly that Microsoft would bother to point out that those are the only home console options.
> That's not really a reason for theirs to be discontinued, it just sounds like MS is being jealous of others who aren't having these problems.




To prevent a duopoly occurring innit. That's why competition law exists Bruv.


----------



## Janthran (May 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > It just seems silly that Microsoft would bother to point out that those are the only home console options.
> ...


I don't think that law should exist, but that's just me.
Also Microsoft still has PC.


----------



## 59672 (May 27, 2012)

In a worst case scenario this is what will happen. They'll be banned for import for a week or two but since they still have enough inside the country, after all, they don't just keep them on store shelves, stores won't be running out, consumers won't be effected.


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2012)

Janthran said:


> I don't think that law should exist, but that's just me.
> Also Microsoft still has PC.



Learn some economics.
Microsoft don't own PCs.


----------



## Janthran (May 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that law should exist, but that's just me.
> ...


They have Windows, which most PCs run.


----------



## Rydian (May 27, 2012)

And they control some of the major APIs/libraries being used for games (DX, .NET, XNA, etc.).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2012)

Janthran said:


> They have Windows, which most PCs run.



They barely have a finger in the pie of PC gaming though. Yeah, most games run on Windows, but like 75% of those games are bought through Steam. GFWL isn't even the #2 competitor, that goes to Origin.

Microsoft can, in no way, rely on PC gaming for their gaming revenue. They can still make large amounts of cash from software but they're gonna be keeping a gaming division around since Xbox as a whole has been doing well. The original Xbox did well, the Xbox 360 is doing great, and the Kinect was also a rather large success.


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> the Xbox 360 is doing great, and the Kinect was also a rather large success.



The other week, my dear wonderful niece asked me to buy a 360 for my house. So she can play on it when she's around at mine.

I told her, I'd think about it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> The other week, my dear wonderful niece asked me to buy a 360 for my house. So he can play on it when she's around at mine.
> 
> I told her, I'd think about it.



Well I would say it's the best family console if the Kinect wasn't such shit. Like there's a few quality games for it but there's like nothing really worthwhile. I guess you got Sega and Sonic for kart racing and there's some decent Kinect titles like Fruit Ninja, Gunstringer, and Child of Eden but otherwise there's not much else.

Otherwise I say the Xbox takes the cake with its multimedia stuff. Netflix, On Demand services from your cable provider, streaming from your PC, and a bunch of other stuff. It basically replaced the need for a cable box in my room.


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well I would say it's the best family console if the Kinect wasn't such shit. Like there's a few quality games for it but there's like nothing really worthwhile. I guess you got Sega and Sonic for kart racing and there's some decent Kinect titles like Fruit Ninja, Gunstringer, and Child of Eden but otherwise there's not much else.
> 
> Otherwise I say the PS3 takes the cake with its multimedia stuff. Netflix, On Demand services from your cable provider, streaming from your PC, and a bunch of other stuff. It basically replaced the need for a cable box in my room.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> Fixed that for you.



PS3 doesn't have PC streaming and I didn't know if it had On Demand services from cable or not.


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> PS3 doesn't have PC streaming and I didn't know if it had On Demand services from cable or not.



Google says the PS3 can support PC streaming. And it supports Play Tv (Europe and New Zealand only)


----------



## Adr990 (May 27, 2012)

There actually is, and it's official from Sony for the Viao computers:


And there is a patch to be able to do it without a Viao. 


Edit:
I mean, I think Guild McCommunist means this. As media streaming is widely known for the PS3 afaik.


----------



## SifJar (May 27, 2012)

Adr990 said:


> I mean, I think Guild McCommunist means this. As media streaming is widely known for the PS3 afaik.


No, I'm fairly sure he means streaming media from a PC to the console. Which, while possible, is not officially supported AFAIK. I believe you must use the browser to do it? I could be wrong on this though.


----------

